# West Midlands Meets



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

In the process of moving to the Lichfield/ Rugeley area of the West Midlands, just wondered if there was any local regular activity or meets?

I looked throught the event pages and cant see anything really but do like coming out to meet people and chat to enthusiasts


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Or if there arent but there are people around who would be interested i dont mind organising something. I was trying to get meets in Bristol going before moving away and am keen for something to happen


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
I would be keen to join in with any meets for the West Midlands.

Lorijay


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,

cool, will look into it and see if i can gather enough interest to make it worth it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm up for it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in the process of moving from Derby to Sutton Coldfield... So i'd be up for one.... Esp as Lichfield is inbetween both my homes!!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am up for any meets in this area
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi 
I would be up for it 
Cheers

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi
> I would be up for it
> Cheers
> 
> Phil


I may aswell get a lift with you then neighbour ! 
Or I could race ya there !


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Excellent,

Looks like we have a few people then.

Anyone any ideas for location and have people got preferred days etc...? I assume a weekend is best for people?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

For some reason meets in this area seem to be hard work at best, no idea why, maybe were all just miserable barstewards :lol:

Let me know where and when and i'll do my best to try and make it along 

Warren.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

warrenstuart said:


> For some reason meets in this area seem to be hard work at best, no idea why, maybe were all just miserable barstewards :lol:
> 
> Let me know where and when and i'll do my best to try and make it along
> 
> Warren.


It was the same when I tried to get something Going in Bristol. It seems people are difficult to scrape off their sofas


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'd be up for it also.. :wink:


----------



## steve99w (Feb 28, 2014)

I would try and make it


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Any time lea


----------



## Onedesi (Jan 29, 2015)

Me too, I'd like to come along


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

All that's needed is a decent car park to meet at, easy to find and get too and ideally pick up a cuppa and use of a loo. Even better if the sunshine can be pre booked.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

We are planning a meet next Sunday, please see Facebook link. Please join the group Mid Staffs Audi TT Owners Club which is where we are going to be arranging local meets 

https://www.facebook.com/events/267644896909475/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Had one meet, was great to see some peeps. Would be better to see even more of you!!! See the Mid Staffs event post for details on next one being organised by Luke


----------

